# Mamba Max 1/10 scale brushless thread



## NitroStar

Everyone please post their comments about their experience with the Mamba Max 1/10 scale brushless setups. Good, Bad, or Ugly.


----------



## bigbadstu

Two words:

LOVE IT. I'm using the 4600, and it knocks the socks off anything else I've used in the past, brushed or brushless. It's so efficient, I was able to finish a race on a previously-used and not recharged pack when my "good" pack turned out to be not so good after all. 11 minutes of runtime on a set of knackered 3300's under race conditions...what's not to like?

Oh, and the USB thingy is pretty sweet, too


----------



## NitroStar

What are you running it in? Truck, buggy, Touring??


----------



## bigbadstu

During beta, I ran it in my XXX-S and staduim truck. I also tried the 7700 (waaay too fast for my, er, limited abilities)  

Now I've got the 4600 in my X-Ray FK'04. Tight fit, but everything's a tight fit in that car. A friend of mine has the 7700 in a XXX-4, and it keeps up with the 1/8 scale buggies.


----------



## briano_72

the 7700 melted the outdrives in my tc4, whats not to love about that ??!!


----------



## slink

NitroStar said:


> Everyone please post their comments about their experience with the Mamba Max 1/10 scale brushless setups. Good, Bad, or Ugly.



I run a 7700 in a XXX4g+ buggy and a 7700 in a B4.

Its good when your driving,its bad when you lose control,its ugly when you hit something  

All joking around aside the mamba is a very good system.I have been very pleased with the motor and ESC both work very well and have proven themselves to be reliable.I really expected no less I have had many CC products for planes and all of them have been excellant.


----------



## Manning

slink said:


> I run a 7700 in a XXX4g+ buggy and a 7700 in a B4.......


Could you compare the 7700 with a brushed motor? Is it roughly equivalent to a brushed 12 turn, 10 turn? I'm considering getting a MM, but can't decide between the 5700 and 7700. Will go in either a T4 or XXX4......


----------



## slink

The following information was taken from the side of the mamba max box.
4600=beyond 12T brushed
5700=beyond 9T brushed
6700=beyond 6T brushed
7700=beyond 4T brushed

I had the same problem deciding between the 5700 & the 7700.So I went with the 7700 first well and for the second too.I cant compare the 7700 to any brushed motor I've ever had its way faster.If your running NIMH batteries you'll get more speed from the 7700.If your worried about the 7700 being too fast it will be OK.The flexible nature of the mamba system allows you to tune it to what you want it to do.Between the esc settings and gearing options its really a flexible system.


----------



## Manning

slink, thanks for that info. I didn't see that on the CC site. Maybe I just missed it. 

From that info and other stuff on the CC website, I think the 7700 is out. Simply too much power, and potentially hard on batteries. I generally don't run as much motor as the other guys at the local off road track (I run 13-14 turns, most others run 10-11 turns in the truck class), and can keep up just fine. That makes me think a 4600 might even be OK. One of the guys is waiting on a 4600 system to arrive. I'll see how he likes it......

I like the CC BL airplane esc's, so this ought to be good......


----------



## falcoln52

i just got a mamba 7700 for in my new stampede and it is extremely fast, i was smoking nitro cars with it, that was with nimh batts can't wait to see what it will do with lipos


----------



## swtour

...I'm not sure, but I think as with most of the Novak B/L motors the number (ie: 4300, 5800, 5700, 7700) refers to the unloaded RPM per Volt.

So figure if you are running the popular Novak 4300 w/ a 6 cell NiMh pack you'd be looking at a unloaded RPM of close to 32,000.

With a Mamba Max 7700 you'd be roughly 57,000 RPM. 

The Novak 3.5 I believe is rated for 10,500 so that one would be close to 78,000 RPM.

I've heard the Power from the MAMBA exceeds that of the Novak, but I haven't seen any Dyno data to confirm that.


----------



## badassrevo

If any of you have a Novak to compare it to that would be awesome. I have a Novak 5.5, 6.5, 13.5 and a 5800 and would like to know how it compares to the Novak. I need another good system for the sumer time. I will be running it in my MF2.


----------



## jdearhart

I'm looking for a brushless speedo also, and the Mamba's adjustments look good. Will it work with the Novak 13.5 and 10.5 motors? This is going in an oval touring car. Sorry if this is a dumb question but this is my first brushless car.


----------



## briano_72

yes, any brushed or brushless it will run, in a bind, the mamba also has the power to run your full size car !! ( no lie )


----------



## rc lee

Talked to castle creations yesterday. and was told that they will be releasing updated software to run sensored brushless motors.
All I can say is it is about time another manufacturer is offering another choice to the public.


----------



## briano_72

wonder how it will do that without plugging it in ???


----------



## Andy Olson

got my order in on a mm 4600 setup for my B4 EDM oval conversion. hoping that will make a good motor for the track, alot are running the 5800 novaks in the modified class a couple have the mambas, the guy whos currently the one to beat there i think hes running a mamba max. they seem ok but not really faster then a good 10 or 12 turn brushed with 3300nimh batteries cant tell if they are any faster than the novaks,seem about equal, where these seem to really shine is with the lipo batts. anyone got enough experiance with the b4 and the 2 inch custom works tires/wheels to reccomend a pinion gear? i figured id start with the stock 23 and go from there.


----------



## glassdoctor

Don't know about the tries and oval track, but I run my B4/4600 geared 24/81 for running offroad, which is unusally tall. I think you would fry a SS5800 on that gear but my 4600 loves it.


----------



## Andy Olson

glassdoctor said:


> Don't know about the tries and oval track, but I run my B4/4600 geared 24/81 for running offroad, which is unusally tall. I think you would fry a SS5800 on that gear but my 4600 loves it.


what kind of temps does it run?


----------



## Andy Olson

after a run with my b4 on a medium dit oval track 25 /81 gearing i got a 128deg F reading on my 4600 mamba and a mild fever over just over 100 on the controller.

havnt run for a couple weeks because ive had a glitch in the mamba system. i think ive found the problem, having wire tied the motor leads together thru the shock tower of my b4 seems to have been at the root of the problem. just a heads up, i think the mamba esc might pick up feedback from induction if these leads are tied to close together. mine had gotten to a point where it wouldnt move and would cog or glitch and sit in place. frustration. almost returned it for repair , in fact i tried it one last time after starting to remove the motor/esc from the chassis/ had looked at the tight wire tied wires and dismissed it earlier. but since now id had to cut the wire tie anyway. i decided to try and well its working fine now.. go figure.
my best guess is induction screwing with the timing. now it could be a bad spot in the wire insulation too/ though i couldnt see any arcing and i looked for any arcing by running it in a darkly lit area. as well as examining the insualtion for cuts etc. anyone had a similar experiance? resolved or otherwise?


----------



## The Stig

Just got a 7700 system for my Losi MF1. All I can say is....WOW!! The speed is just unreal, especially with Lipos. Plus there is no more rebuilding every 3-5 runs - it's just charge and go. It doesn't get unreasonably hot (geared high at 20/78) and just pulls like there is no tomorrow. Now I'm playing with the throttle curve to find a way to not just spin it out when jumping on the has. HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## Hangtime

*castle link ?*

I'm putting a new Max 6900 into my B4. I see that usb connect port will not be accessible with the esc mounted in the car. Question is, can i use the usb adaptor that came with my mamba 25 to set up the Max. I just unplug the esc from receiver & plug it in to the adaptor with the little light. Any input is greatly appreciated.

Rick


----------



## glassdoctor

Don't know about the Mamba25 link....

What we have done is notch the chassis of the buggy for the usb cable.. or use velcro to mount the esc.

I modded my Mamba case to slam it for my B4... and notched the chassis, and used tape to mount it. Its great and fits under the body nice, but it does take a bit of work to mod everything.


----------



## Hangtime

Yea, I just got off the phone with the tech at castle & its a no go with using the other harness, so i guess I'll do the velcro. 

How did you mod the case? Does it have room to spare? I know the body will be right down on it. Maybe I'll let the heat sink stick out for cooling, like a blower on a hotrod!lol

Thanks for the response


----------



## glassdoctor

Here's a pic of the finshed case mod. I basicly: 
1. cut off the bottom of the case with a dremel cutoff wheel
2. trim the bottom of the case sides @ 1/8"+ and clean up the cut off bottom
3. glue the bottom back on with CA and hit it with a bit of black paint

Oh... and I cut out a slot in the bottom for the usb jack to fit fluch wiht the bottom of the case. The result is not HUGE but it's significant when trying to fit it in a 1/10 buggy. Now the body isn't jacked up....

Also I cut a little window slot in the outside of the chassis for the usb cord to fit through. I trimmed the usb cord of the rubber molding, leaving just the plug itself.. so the slot can be narrow... jsut the size of the usb jack like in the pic. So, I have the usb facing the outside of the car. In the end it works very slick.


----------



## Hangtime

Wow! Will that void the waranty? Just kidding. Thats a bit of work there, good picture too. You should send that pic to Castle.

Have you had any issues with yours at all? I saw were another fella had problems with wire routing causing induction. I will fire mine up tonight for the first time.

I ended up cutting a slot in the chassis & taped the esc down. it clears the body by about 1/4". Not sure what body i'm running. It came with trinity stickers so I'm thinking it might be the killer bee.


----------



## glassdoctor

I think Castle has seen the pic before...

I run the JConcepts body on my B4 and it's super slammed on the sides... my modded case still just barely fits under the body. 

Mine works well.... I only get a rare hiccup with it but that shoudl go away with direct soldering the motor/esc wires. If you ever see any glitch at all, try removing the connectors. It won't void the warrranty.


----------



## Hangtime

I have a 6900 motor, looking to trade for a 4300. anybody?


----------



## falcoln52

does anybody know when castle creations will be coming out with any updated software to use windows vista with a mamba system to change settings


----------



## badassrevo

Does anybody know when Castle will release the MONSTER MAX?


----------



## ScooterT101

Who knows a lot about putting a mamba setup in a E-Mazz. Is it worth the money or is there better out there.


----------



## ta_man

Castle will tell you that the Mamba Max is not intended for 1/8th scale buggies or Monster Trucks. Some people use the controller in 1/8th scale conversions, but the motor isn't suitable for that application.


----------



## badassrevo

Any word on the Monster Mamba Max?


----------



## trailranger

briano_72 said:


> the 7700 melted the outdrives in my tc4, whats not to love about that ??!!


Yeah, time to buy the steel outdrives, you need a set? I have extras.


----------



## briano_72

that was a long time ago, i sold the tc4 about 6-7 months ago, after i rebuilt it of course !!


----------



## CDW35

briano_72 said:


> that was a long time ago, i sold the tc4 about 6-7 months ago, after i rebuilt it of course !!


LOL outdrives are over-rated :thumbsup:


----------



## trackdog

I just got a 5700 system and it doesnt seem to be working right. It studders alot when under power. If I hold it without touching the ground it responds normally but if its under alot of traction it studders. I have tried a 2s lipo 2500, a 3000 matched orion pack, and a 3s 2100 electrifly pack. They all do the same. I have moved wires, changed radios everything.


----------



## briano_72

what is it in and what kind of battery connectors are you using ?


----------



## trackdog

t4 and I am using Deans.


----------



## briano_72

have you tryed gearing down ? and maybe put all your power settings at the lowest with the usb cable, you will still have plenty of speed, but just try it. if this does not work, email shawn from castle, he will get you going !!


----------



## trackdog

yeah I tried to lower all settings and it still does it. The gearing is like 84/21 so i doubt that is it. How do I get his email?


----------



## briano_72

go to the web site and it should be there.


----------



## twistedone

Hey Dog
are you using a spektrum system?


----------



## trackdog

Nope. Do you have to have one? I wouldnt think you would.


----------



## brian0525

I have a Mamba Max 4600 and it just isn't anything close to as smooth as the novak stuff!


----------



## twistedone

trackdog said:


> Nope. Do you have to have one? I wouldnt think you would.


was asking only because I have seen some problems with receivers and the use of a cap in the receiver might help


----------



## briano_72

twistedone said:


> was asking only because I have seen some problems with receivers and the use of a cap in the receiver might help



most of those problems only happen with 4 cell cars.


----------



## twistedone

briano_72 said:


> most of those problems only happen with 4 cell cars.


I have seen it in both and some guys just dont think about using it try it it might help it cant hurt!!


----------



## trackdog

Hey Briano. Do you have that guys email from Castle? I have emailed support and havent heard anything for 3 days


----------



## brian0525

trackdog said:


> Hey Briano. Do you have that guys email from Castle? I have emailed support and havent heard anything for 3 days


you will get an answer it just takes like a week or two!


----------



## briano_72

this is what i had, [email protected]. they are usually very good at getting back to you. i know you probably really dont like it much right now, but once you figure your bugs out, your gonna love it. have you gone in threw the usb settings and made sure all your settings are right ?? there is alotta stuff to do in there.


----------



## trackdog

you seen what packs i was trying to use. do you think that would do it?


----------



## kevinm

The 18th scale Mamba system is fairly fussy about the quality of the battery. With a cheap 1100NiMh, mine would barely run, but with a 1320mAh LiPo it runs much better (but still sometimes cogs on start-up). I'd suggest borrowing someone's 4200 NiMh (or 4000+ LiPo) and see what it does. 2000mAh sounds way too small for a 1/10th scale, and a 3 cell LiPo would actually make it draw more amps.


----------



## cmain

trackdog
remove the plugs from the motor and soder the wires directly to solve the coging problem on the 5700


----------



## twistedone

anyone here running the orion 13.5 with the mm esc?


----------



## Leonard

I have the mm 6900 in a Mf1 with it geared 90/15 and I am thermalling the controller, is this geared to small or what? I am new to brushless and have had people tell me you gear them a lot lower than a brushed motor, or is this just bad advice?


----------



## ta_man

I have a 6900 in a rustler (for bashing) taht I geared 15:87 and it was the fastest car I ever drove. My ESC was cold, but I have a small fan on it.


----------



## Leonard

I might have to go with a fan then, but i also really want ot learn how to gear this thing right .


----------



## briano_72

whats the temp of your speedo when it does it ?? these things are made to handle way more that what you are doing, maybe its something else.


----------



## Leonard

I don't know if my temp guage is the most accurate thing in the world but it was in the 180/190F range. Runnin ep 4200's.


----------



## briano_72

thats no where near hot for that sucker !!


----------



## Leonard

I am open to other explanations.


----------

